# I want to phase out all my tupperware...glass food storage question



## rachandlily (Jul 15, 2008)

I've been looking into purchasing a set of glass food storage containers and have found some on Amazon and Craigs list..however, it seems like all the glass food storage containers have plastic lids...what are your thoughts on storage with the plastic lids? Even if I don't heat the food up with the lids on...what about just storing and freezing foods with plastic lids? Does that defeat the purpose of getting away from the plasic tupperware? Thoughts?


----------



## mumkimum (Nov 14, 2006)

In most cases, the lids don't even touch the food. Personally, I'm okay with using glass containers with the plastic lids (esp. for stuff that's more liquidy, we are often on the verge of knocking over food containers in our fridge).

You can absolutely get glass with glass lids, however. Look up 'refrigerator dishes' - you'll see older pyrex and fireking styles (which you can get used too), I've even seen all-stainless.


----------



## Denvergirlie (Oct 22, 2005)

The plastic lid is a non-issue for me.

I just did this switch to glass last year as well.

I want my food to stay secure and limit the exposure to air, etc. So the glass lids that just sit on top wasn't going to meet my requirements of being air tight.
I have no issues with the plastic lid, as my food doesn't touch it and I don't heat anything plastic in my microwave.

As for purchasing my Pyrex glass sets (I bought 2 different sets), I bought mine at Bed, Bath and Beyond and used a 20% off coupon, which was cheaper than buying online.

Good luck!


----------



## rachandlily (Jul 15, 2008)

ooh, good suggestion on the BBB...we actually have a gift card that we've been wondering what to do with!!

Thanks for the feeback!


----------



## echospiritwarrior (Jun 1, 2006)

I got glass food storage containers with glass lids at IKEA. The only word of warning I have for them is that they have a rubber gasket to make it fit tightly and it's hard to get back on. You can do it, but if it's not messy under there (like liquid) I'd leave it on.

Gosh I searched their website to try to find them and I couldn't any more







I did get plety of results for 'glass food storage' but not the ones I have. I hope they didn't discontinue those. I was going to get more


----------



## Smocked (May 10, 2009)

I have a set from anchor-hocking that is basically this set http://www.overstock.com/Home-Garden...2/product.html The lids are glass, but no seal at all. I love them and recommend them.


----------



## staceychev (Mar 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *echospiritwarrior* 
I got glass food storage containers with glass lids at IKEA. The only word of warning I have for them is that they have a rubber gasket to make it fit tightly and it's hard to get back on. You can do it, but if it's not messy under there (like liquid) I'd leave it on.

Gosh I searched their website to try to find them and I couldn't any more







I did get plety of results for 'glass food storage' but not the ones I have. I hope they didn't discontinue those. I was going to get more









I've got these too... at least some. Unfortunately, they're discontinued.

I haven't found any others that have glass lids (other than pyrex refrigerator dishes from the 60's, of which I've bought a couple at a local thrift shop), so I'm probably going to start replacing with the plastic lidded ones myself. I like the look of the Crate and Barrel ones.


----------



## doubledutch (Oct 23, 2007)

i have a $15 set from k-mart (with the "martha green" lids). i don't care about the lids. i also often use canning jars i bought at the grocery store, and reuse glass jars from food (like pickle jars). now that i usually shop at the thrift store, i see that it's also really easy to find canning jars and pyrex (or other glass food storage) there - so if i were looking to replace my plastic now, that's where i would shop!


----------



## thtr4me (Apr 24, 2009)

I just got a small set of Glasslock containers for Christmas, and LOVE them. They are rated freezer straight to microwave safe (which to me means really durable). And although the lids are plastic, they are also one of the easiest to use I have come across. The only con is they are not rated safe for oven use.

http://www.spacesavers.com/glasslock-3-square-set.html


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

I have pyrex & anchor hocking glass storage containers (1, 2, 4 & 8 cup) w/ plastic lids. I love them. The plastic lids I'm OK with - I never heat the lids up and they make them nice and water-tight (something thats hard to do with glass lids). Anchor-hocking does sell glass containers w/ glass lids, but they looked very breakable to me... and breakablity is a major issue when you have lil kids, IMO









EDIT: Oh, mine came from walmart... they come in both big sets of multiple different sizes and by size.


----------



## Gingercat (Sep 3, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thtr4me* 
I just got a small set of Glasslock containers for Christmas, and LOVE them. They are rated freezer straight to microwave safe (which to me means really durable). And although the lids are plastic, they are also one of the easiest to use I have come across. The only con is they are not rated safe for oven use.

http://www.spacesavers.com/glasslock-3-square-set.html

These are absolutely great! I got a few of them a while back and I'm so thrilled that I'm planning to replace all my other containers with these ones (and I only have glass ones).
I use them in the oven too, but not at very high temperatures, 150 C max. And never had a problem with them breaking.


----------



## lakeruby (Jun 23, 2009)

I LOVE my glasslock containers! The plastic lid is not an issue for me, because most of the time my food doesn't even touch it (and we don't use a microwave). They are great for taking my lunch to work, and I've used them in the freezer. They have much sturdier lids than the Pyrex and Anchor brands, which I like. I've had the Pyrex and Anchor lids crack after a year or two of use. (As a side note, with any of these brands that have plastic lids, do not store them with the lids on, because this makes them crack sooner).

I also have a nice collection of vintage refigerator dishes that I love, and use frequently for items that don't need to be air-tight, and that I am not transporting.


----------



## lakeruby (Jun 23, 2009)

I also wanted to add that the Glasslocks can be kind of expensive, but I've found big stashes of them at Marshalls and TJ Maxx, at a good discount!


----------



## wombatclay (Sep 4, 2005)

TJMaxx and Walmart always seem to have the glass cooking items for a good price... I'm ok with plastic lids but did look closely at the Anchor bakeware with the glass lids. My thought was the Anchor lids seemed to slide off to easily, they really just rested on top of the bakeware, despite the "lip" on the lid.

I personally prefer the corningware style lids since they don't slide around. They don't create a true seal though. They're fine for fridge/counter storage though and you can cook with them. They do make a plastic lid that seals and I think they're phasing out the glass lids?


----------



## bigteamug (Sep 29, 2008)

Costco has the glasslock ones, as well as pyrex bowls with a looser fitting lid (probably too loose for in a lunchbox, for instance but probably ok for the fridge).

Of the glass-lidded ones, I have brown and clear ones - the brown ones are made by vision cookware. They are by far better, the edges haven't chipped yet, unlike the others. Can't explain it, but with rounded edges and perhaps a different tempering process they are way better.


----------



## hopefulfaith (Mar 28, 2005)

Dh and my BIL gave me Pyrex for Christmas, and I am now using all my plastic to hold art supplies.







The plastic lids don't bother me a bit. I don't heat food with them on, and the food really doesn't touch the top lid. Love them!


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

Out of curiosity... where are the glasslock containers made??? I love pyrex & anchor hocking in large part cause' their made here in the USA...


----------



## dbsam (Mar 3, 2007)

I have a bunch of these in various sizes made by Anchor Hocking in the USA - I love them.
square glass storage dishes They are a little pricey but nice quality and made in the USA.

I also like the Pampered Chef small bowls with plastic lids. We have several sets and use them for everything. If the children do not finish something, I just snap on a lid and save. We've also used these for years on the go and in the car - very durable none have broken. Pampered chef one cup bowls


----------

